# F18D Wiring Diagram



## StupidDog

I replaced the regulator that was "Refurbished" in vietnam. 2 regulators spliced together to make 1.

Burned up a brand new Voltage regulator.
86 bucks down the drain.

Bought the service manual and the parts manual from hoyetractor.com. They claim " If your tractor is a Japanese version (gray market) you will be sent the manual for the closest US model in English. These will be for a tractor with same or similar engines, transmissions, etc. Most are between 90% and 100% identical. 

The wiring diagram falls in that 10 percent range of not matching.

Does anyone have the real F!*D wiring diagram that I can buy?

Thanks
SD


----------



## chrpmaster

Sorry to hear of your problems SD. I have heard of many horror stories of the Vietnam reconditioned tractors. If Hoye tractor doesn't have the correct manual you could try LMTC.

Did you buy this from a dealer? Are they able to help you? Which one did you buy it from? I think it criminal what they have done to these great tractors. Let us know how you're doing with it.

Andy


----------



## StupidDog

Looks like MurrayPublishing.com carries the manuals for the F & FX models. The electrical system diagram looks more like what I have.

Ok, well so now we have got another regulator on the way. With the new diagram hopefully we can get the wire uncrossed.

SD


----------



## mark777

> _Originally posted by StupidDog _
> *Looks like MurrayPublishing.com carries the manuals for the F & FX models. The electrical system diagram looks more like what I have.
> 
> Ok, well so now we have got another regulator on the way. With the new diagram hopefully we can get the wire uncrossed.
> 
> SD *


Here is the REAL F-18 wiring diagram....afraid it's all Japanese, but it's the real deal.

Mark


----------



## StupidDog

Thanks mark,

I bought a used wiring harness. I asked for a harness for a F18D. The one that was delivered is labeled FX18. It pretty much looks the same except it has a couple of connectors that I don't know what they are.

What's the difference between an F and FX model.


----------



## StupidDog

Here is a blow up of the connectors.


----------



## mark777

The FX series tractors have a power-shift transmission. The F is geared.

Although you've supplied excellent pictures....I can't tell which end is which, or what the additional connectors do  

Mark


----------



## StupidDog

*Thanks Ernie*

Installed the new wiring harness complete with regulator. We are getting 13.6 to 14.2 volts to the battery now. How great is that? Not having to jump start the tractor every time that you use it.

We have translated the Japanese version of the wiring harness and will be posting it soon for anyone else that might need that.

SD


----------

